# Have you heard of Mirror's Edge?



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

IMO this is going to be a big title and it is getting over looked by people.





Mirror's Edge is an upcoming first-person action-adventure video game that is being developed by EA Digital Illusions CE (DICE) for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and Windows-based PCs. The game will be released on these platforms simultaneously in late 2008.

Mirror's Edge aims to "convey the strain and physical contact with the environment," according to senior producer Owen O'Brien, and to instill a freedom of movement not yet seen in the first-person genre. This is achieved not only with moves inspired by parkour and free running, but also by tying camera movement more closely with character movement, such that the rate at which the camera bobs up an down increases as Faith builds up speed while running and the camera spins when she somersaults. Also, the arms, legs, and even torso at times are prominent and their visibility is used to convey movement and momentum, such that Faith's arms pump and the length of her steps increase with her gait, and her legs cycle and arms flail during long jumps.

The only playable character in the game is a runner named Faith. The story follows Faith and her struggle to free her sister from a corrupt government. Her parents were killed while protesting against the government and she was forced to grow up on the street, later becoming a runner. Faith was taught not to rely on modern forms of communication, partially because the ruthless police state prefers eavesdropping every chance they get. As Faith attempts to rescue her sister, while running messages for the criminal underworld, she gets caught up in a series of events which lead to her being pursued by the totalitarian government. Acting as Faith's guide is a mysterious character named Mercury, who will help Faith in her attempt to outwit and overcome the many government agents that are out to eliminate her.





Mirror's Edge features a "true" first-person view and hand-to-hand combat.





Faith is a runner and the main character in Mirror's Edge.

[More Screenshots]
[Trailer (720p) - Download]
[Trailer - via YouTube]
[Fan Site]
[Mirror's Edge Trailer Analysis]
[DICE Q&A]
[Interview with the Senior Producer - Owen O’Brien]


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah ... I've been watching this for a while ... the trailer is very nice ...


----------



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

i just wish DICE would give out a exact released date.


----------



## drizzt8886 (Jun 4, 2008)

This game looks amazing and I really want to play it, but the thing is I get motion sickness from fps games so I'm gonna have to get some kind of pills or deal with throwing up every 5 to 10 minutes... this sucks


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks sweet.


----------



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

Just added a link to a interview with the Senior Producer.




			
				drizzt8886 said:
			
		

> This game looks amazing and I really want to play it, but the thing is I get motion sickness from fps games so I'm gonna have to get some kind of pills or deal with throwing up every 5 to 10 minutes... this sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 4, 2008)

God I want a PS3 now....
This is very much DO WANT.

No seriously, this just looks amazing. It's rare that I actually find graphics to be a pushing point in a game, but wow. On top of that if user environment interaction is awesome, then this game would just be overall made of win.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 4, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> God *I want a PS3* now....
> This is very much DO WANT.
> 
> No seriously, this just looks amazing. It's rare that I actually find graphics to be a pushing point in a game, but wow. On top of that if user environment interaction is awesome, then this game would just be overall made of win.



It's coming to 360, also ...


----------



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Pyrofyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and PC....


----------



## T-hug (Jun 4, 2008)

Been following this game for a LONG time as I was a huge fan of Breakdown by Capcom for original Xbox (kinda tried the same thing, and was excellent if you saw it through).
Didn't know it was getting PS3 love now as well, good for you guys!
This game is either going to breathe new life into the stale FPS/A genre, or fail miserably.  After watching the debut ingame vids on gametrailers last month, I feel it will be the former, it was exactly as I imagined and read it to be.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 4, 2008)

My prediction about this game :


Very good, but very, very short ... 5 hours, or less ...


----------



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah i think it will be short, and one of those titles that people have missed and will pick up a copy later in its life like what happened to Okami.

But i could be wrong. It will be the first game every i pick up on release date.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 4, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Yeah i think it will be short, and one of those titles that people have missed and will pick up a copy later in its life like what happened to Okami.
> 
> But i could be wrong. It will be the first game every i pick up on release date.



It'll be a big seller, right from the off, but will disappoint many people ... just another prediction ... it will not appeal to as many people as it could ... people will be ultra-critical of it ...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> My prediction about this game :
> 
> 
> Very good, but very, very short ... 5 hours, or less ...


Just like BioShock,Eh.


----------



## Commander (Jun 4, 2008)

This game has been buzzing around for a while, at one point it was going to be on the Source engine then changed. Will it ever come out, I have been looking forward to play due the really nice aesthetics.

~ Commander


----------



## ryohki (Jun 4, 2008)

this game was demoed at my last field conference.
looks hot.
the code that was running, was pre-alpha, and looked kinda dodgy, but was still an impressive concept.
I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## pasc (Jun 4, 2008)

Games like Portal and this make the FPS Genre good. Gotta get a new pc now.


----------



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

Commander said:
			
		

> This game has been buzzing around for a while, at one point it was going to be on the Source engine then changed. *Will it ever come out*, I have been looking forward to play due the really nice aesthetics.
> 
> ~ Commander



Yes it will come out.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmm, just reading the description and looking at the pictures, this looks to be pretty cool.  Getting mot--er, simulation sickness would be a bad thing of course, but it'd be a pretty interesting side effect to have in a game like this.  Imagine if this was for the Wii (at least if say to simulate the two hands and all) and you're a step closer to virtual reality, but yeah that probably won't happen.

I hope it does well, given the saturation of the same types of FPS games in the market, though on the flip side of that coin, a game like Portal did incredibly well for a FPS where you don't really shoot at things, and it was more of a 3D puzzle game with physics and stuff.  A game "from the eyes" would be a refreshing change from the "camera on wheels" style we've seen so much of now.


----------



## Issac (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been talking about how i won some stuff from dice right? well one of the guys who were there is also one who comes from the same university programme as me and he is one of the developers on this game, and he really couldn't tell me a lot of things about it, due to confidentiality... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But he gave me information about job applications ^^


----------



## feds4u (Jun 5, 2008)

Game looks great, character design looks like shit.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Game looks great, character design looks like *good*.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 5, 2008)

The character design actually does indeed look great.

Btw, as to my previous remark and it's replies, I'd never buy a 360 because I hate MSoft and won't directly support them, especially (And mostly because of) their gaming division. My PC is also crap, so unless I randomly gain like 3k monies that probably won't happen. So the only thing left would be a Ps3, and in all honesty, I've pretty much given up on consoles besides the Wii, which at the moment just 'sits' in my room.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> The character design actually does indeed look great.
> 
> Btw, as to my previous remark and it's replies, I'd never buy a 360 because I hate MSoft and won't directly support them, especially (And mostly because of) their gaming division. My PC is also crap, so unless I randomly gain like 3k monies that probably won't happen. So the only thing left would be a Ps3, and in all honesty, I've pretty much given up on consoles besides the Wii, which at the moment just 'sits' in my room.


How can a wii sit in your room.My 360 has been brokenn for a while,but I am not going to bother fix it at the moment.My Wii is my entertainment I pirate VC and WiiWare titles,and love to play gameboy advance,nes,snes games using emulators,and love playing some of the amazing Wii games.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Pyrofyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't really blame him for having his own preferences...

The game looks good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now if only I have an actual console to play it on. Haha.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2008)

If you have a strong PC you can play it.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 5, 2008)

Been keeping an eye on this from the start. A very fine looking game and also a surprise in the form of who is developing it as DICE have left an awful taste in my mouth since Battlefield 2142.


----------



## ackers (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning graphics.


----------



## Prime (Jun 5, 2008)

I've added a poll and a link to a DICE Q&A


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 5, 2008)

Definitely going to at least pirate it on the PC. If I get money by then I will buy it (as long as it's good) but it looks like a must-play.


----------



## Prime (Jun 5, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Definitely going to at least pirate it on the PC. If I get money by then I will buy it (as long as it's good) but it looks like a must-play.








 Support DICE and buy it first


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 5, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, shut up.

I pirate to test, and then buy if it's worth it ... loads of people do ...

A game like this is gonna be a real hit or miss, all or nothing, kinda game ... def a "try before you buy" title ...


----------



## Prime (Jun 5, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh...fair enough.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow, how have I never heard of such an awesome-looking game? Just to say, I'll certainly be getting this for PC, especially seeing as I'll be getting the full power out of my graphics card finally.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 6, 2008)

Tip: Tempcast 12!. kthxbai


----------



## feds4u (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey look, a generic butch is outside my window.

Its like Yoko Ono and Bjork had a daughter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And look, she's got a tattoo. How edgy and original.  

Visually the game looks great but I'm still going to wait for the reviews.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 6, 2008)

This game looks AWESOME. I remember reading about it in a really old EDGE Magazine, I've been excited about it ever since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely going to buy this one.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 6, 2008)

Yay, just watched the trailer. I was worried it would be boring just doing free-running, but the hand-to-hand combat looks spectacular, and there was one part with a gun, so she isn't always weaponless. Also, I watched it in 720p which looks all the more stunning. I'm beginning to think you'll need a super-computer to run this, it looks really fluid, nice and you can see buildings into the distance.
And is it just me, or did all the running and jumping remind you of Assassin's Creed, I wouldn't be surprised if they used a similar engine (it is being published by EA as well).
Anyways, looks like a must-buy. Games that think outside the box like this either do fantastically or fail miserably. Let's see what happens...


----------



## Prime (Jun 6, 2008)

free running (parkour) isn't boring...

I've added a Mirror's Edge Trailer Analysis link, it is kind of lame video but still....



			
				Trolly said:
			
		

> Yay, just watched the trailer. I was worried it would be boring just doing free-running, but the hand-to-hand combat looks spectacular, and there was one part with a gun, so she isn't always weaponless. Also, I watched it in 720p which looks all the more stunning. I'm beginning to think you'll need a super-computer to run this, it looks really fluid, nice and you can see buildings into the distance.
> And is it just me, or did all the running and jumping remind you of Assassin's Creed, *I wouldn't be surprised if they used a similar engine* (it is being published by EA as well).
> Anyways, looks like a must-buy. Games that think outside the box like this either do fantastically or fail miserably. Let's see what happens...



Mirror's Edge uses the Unreal Engine, Assassin's Creed uses the Scimitar engine


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow killer graphics... I might even consider *BUY*ing it lol.


----------



## Commander (Jun 7, 2008)

If the game is running on the Unreal 3 engine, its going to be very scalable so for those without monoliths of a PC can run it. Not that this game is really going to require a whole lots, the geometry looks very simple so it shouldn't be too hard on my PC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~ Commander


----------



## Prime (Jun 8, 2008)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> Wow killer graphics... I might even consider *BUY*ing it lol.



Why did you bold and make the buy part bold?


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 9, 2008)

I downloaded the trailer from PSN and it looked sweet. 
Especially love the how main character looks like an average Japanese girl. (I'd say there's a little bit of Chinese face in her. But looking at my Japanese girl friends, the main character looks Japanese enough.)

I'm almost certain that this game will give me nausea, but I've beat Portal in 2 days without guides so I could try this game once it's out.

And ^ because 360 and PC gamers have a choice between "getting" it and "buying" it, although on PS3 "getting" usually means "buying" except PSN sharing form of piracy.


----------



## Commander (Jun 9, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Hey look, a generic butch is outside my window.
> 
> Its like Yoko Ono and Bjork had a daughter.
> 
> ...



Hmm her glove has changed hands. On the trailer her gloves on the right hand. Hmm.

~ Commander


----------



## T-hug (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/35998.html New story trailer.  Looks excellent this is gonna be a sweet game.

On a side note: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/36011.html - Star Wars: The Force Unleashed Launch Trailer *drools*


----------



## dogman (Jul 11, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/35998.html New story trailer.  Looks excellent this is gonna be a sweet game.
> 
> On a side note: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/36011.html - Star Wars: The Force Unleashed Launch Trailer *drools*



Big corporations, information carriers... sounds a lot like Johnny Mnemonic...


----------



## 704jaffer (Jul 15, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> My prediction about this game :
> 
> Very good, but very, very short ... 5 hours, or less ...


Might be true, lets hope if it is short its moddable, especially if the engine is great. I can imagine some great mods coming out of a game like this.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 15, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> CorruptJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because were on a forum filled with guides on modding and we're all pirates?

This game looks ubersweet and when my friend told me about it I was a bit "meh" but when I saw the trailer it was just sooo awesome. I guess there's just something which stands out about this game.


----------



## Commander (Jul 15, 2008)

I want to see more PC footage of the game so far they've only shown console gameplay to my knowledge. I'd rather look at the best looking version of the game.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah I've heard of it, in fact I'm greatly looking forward to it. Using a first person perspective on a non-shooter, and no HUDs? That sounds incredible. I love the idea of taking old gameplay aspects (such as the first person perspective) and applying them in new ways.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 16, 2008)

Just saw the IGN LiveWire demo, and this games looks better every time I see it. Also, the demo guy died like 6 times lawl. So yeah, it looks easy, but it obviously isn't.
Can't wait to play this. Possibly the best title of E3? Certainly for PC anyway.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2008)

CLICK ME
Exclusive ME comic from comic-con 08.

[-EDIT-]
Fixed URL xD


----------

